# 1992 1720 steering cylinder rebuild



## Sep226 (Jun 14, 2021)

the power steering cylinder on our tractor is shooting out oil. I’m looking to rebuild it, and after finding several part numbers online I said screw it and called the dealer and was just going to order it from them. The parts guy said he needs the part number/serial on the cylinder it self as there’s 2 versions. I had a picture of the metal tag on the tractor hoping he could pull up whatever he needed based off those numbers. I’m home, I’m looking at the steering cylinder and there’s no numbers stamped or etched on it. The tractor has 2000 hours on it and has spent most of its life in a garage so all the original paint is still on it, so this isn’t a case of a lost serial number due to corrosion or wear. I’m in a situation where I need information that’s not on the tractor and the dealer needs said information to proceed. I was hoping someone on here could give me some guidance as the dealer is kind of clueless on this one.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Sep226.

Below are cylinder parts diagrams for a 1720, both 2WD and 4WD.









New Holland 1720 - 3 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 04/02) Parts


New Holland 1720 - 3 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 04/02) Parts



www.messicks.com













New Holland 1720 - 3 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 04/02) Parts


New Holland 1720 - 3 CYL COMPACT TRACTOR 20 SERIES(01/87 - 04/02) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## Sep226 (Jun 14, 2021)

BigT said:


> Welcome to the forum Sep226.
> 
> Below are cylinder parts diagrams for a 1720, both 2WD and 4WD.
> 
> ...


my whole post was my experience with the parts guy at Messicks. When I look at the diagram I don’t see multiple part numbers. Hmm... now I’m wondering if he was looking at the 2wd kit vs 4wd


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From what I have read, if the transfer tube goes into the riser, you need kit #SBA344960442.








If not, you need Kit #SBA344960212.

BigT can explain. I've seen his comments, as well as others, on this subject elsewhere.


----------



## Sep226 (Jun 14, 2021)

pogobill said:


> From what I have read, if the transfer tube goes into the riser, you need kit #SBA344960442.
> View attachment 73149
> 
> If not, you need Kit #SBA344960212.
> ...


That’s what mine looks like. Tube goes to the end where the rod comes out. I had read a comment on this on my google searches but every picture I saw online of these cylinders looked like the one you posted so I wasn’t sure if externally they were the same with a different internal configuration. Anyways, thanks. I’ll get the 442 kit


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's information that I have read, not from my experience. The risers on the 2WD and the 4WD are different lengths but the kits seem to use the same two options for the different configurations of the cylinders, with one kit using more parts than the other, thus being more expensive.


----------

